# Littlestone Sunday 7th Dec @ Midday



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2014)

Calling all those going to the Deal meeting.....3 of us have a tee time booked for Littlestone at midday on Sunday (myself, Merv and Badger) but they want to charge us the full Â£55. They have a 4ball offer for Â£42.50 which includes a bit of grub so if anyone fancies making up a 4 then let me know soon as possible please.


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2014)

Â£42.50 is a cracking deal.:thup: Gordon, Badger57 wants to play Littlestone, but I believe there is also a forumer called just Badger that is playing at RCP (Badger57 is not playing RCP) Confusing what. Perhaps they both want to play Littlestone ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2014)

It's badger57 that is looking to play on Sunday Rich but I'm not prepared to pay Â£55 on principal. I explained that we were with your group so effectively 7 of us in total but they won't budge on price. Looking at other options if we can't get a 4th person.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

If you fancied playing Cooden instead of Littlestone I can sign three in on Sunday for Â£26.00 each. OK it's not Littlestone, but it's not Â£55.00 either.
Plus it's "on the way" to Deal (in a funny kinda way).


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			If you fancied playing Cooden instead of Littlestone I can sign three in on Sunday for Â£26.00 each. OK it's not Littlestone, but it's not Â£55.00 either.
Plus it's "on the way" to Deal (in a funny kinda way).


Click to expand...

 Why don't you join us at Littlestone ? Is it far from you ?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

richart said:



			Why don't you join us at Littlestone ? Is it far from you ?
		
Click to expand...

It's not far Rich but to be honest, I'm concerned about the available light if you are not teeing off until 12 o'clock. I've played Littlestone before, it's a lovely course, but if the rough is up and it's windy (which it is forecast to be) then I don't think a fourball would get round before it gets dark.
I was just thinking that Cooden is cheaper for you and I can book a tee time a bit earlier.


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			It's not far Rich but to be honest, I'm concerned about the available light if you are not teeing off until 12 o'clock. I've played Littlestone before, it's a lovely course, but if the rough is up and it's windy (which it is forecast to be) then I don't think a fourball would get round before it gets dark.
I was just thinking that Cooden is cheaper for you and I can book a tee time a bit earlier.
		
Click to expand...

 We have a tee time at 11.30, so should make it, assuming Chrisd gets a move on.:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

Just checked, there are 6 tee times available for about 11am at Cooden. Sorry, I'm not trying to crash in on your plans, but just thought it might be an option for you if you are coming down this way anyway.
Cooden is about 20 miles along the coast from Littlestone.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2014)

richart said:



			We have a tee time at 11.30, so should make it, assuming Chrisd gets a move on.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Bollocks.
Count me in
:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2014)

richart said:



			We have a tee time at 11.30, so should make it, assuming Chrisd gets a move on.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I shall adopt my normal plan - stay just ahead of the group behind to make them feel quick!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2014)

So we have two fourballs now then ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Bollocks.
Count me in
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good man, post round beer is on me  :thup:

Just need those 4 duffers in front of us to get a shift on  

It'll be light enough to finish up until 4:15 so we should be fine.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Good man, post round beer is on me  :thup:

Just need those 4 duffers in front of us to get a shift on  

It'll be light enough to finish up until 4:15 so we should be fine.
		
Click to expand...

I have to PSR and Aimpoint every single shot - so should be finished the front 9 by 4:15 :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Good man, post round beer is on me  :thup:

Just need those 4 duffers in front of us to get a shift on  

It'll be light enough to finish up until 4:15 so we should be fine.
		
Click to expand...

 It is one of those good news, bad news times. You have a 4th, and it's ..... 

A liitle match perhaps, our 4 against your 4, stableford. We should win as you will only get about 14 holes in.:rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2014)

richart said:



			It is one of those good news, bad news times. You have a 4th, and it's ..... 

A liitle match perhaps, our 4 against your 4, stableford. We should win as you will only get about 14 holes in.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That's the only way you'll win with Andy guaranteed to go under par


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2014)

drive4show said:



			That's the only way you'll win with Andy guaranteed to go under par  

Click to expand...

No pressure on him then!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			No pressure on him then!
		
Click to expand...

He's got broad shoulders....needs them to carry me


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2014)

drive4show said:



			He's got broad shoulders....needs them to carry me  

Click to expand...

And me on Monday !


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 3, 2014)

Gordon and Rich. Please check PM's before confirming booking.
Sorry lads, I can't make this after all.
Wife will kill me.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 3, 2014)

Still possibly a place up for grabs if any takers??  Smiffy is asking around to see if any of his mates fancy it and will let me know later but if anyone wants to join let me know ASAP  :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 3, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Still possibly a place up for grabs if any takers??  Smiffy is asking around to see if any of his mates fancy it and will let me know later but if anyone wants to join let me know ASAP  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hi Gordon
 unfortunately neither Ray nor Greg can play mate. They have their names down for a turkey trot at their home club.
Sorry about that


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 3, 2014)

Cheers Rob, thanks for the update :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 4, 2014)

Due to a lack of interest, I've cancelled this booking.


----------



## badger57 (Dec 4, 2014)

thanks gordon.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Due to a lack of interest, I've cancelled this booking.
		
Click to expand...

I was talking to my club secretary this morning and he's a member at Littlestone, their pre booking computer isn't working but they advertise a twilight Sunday tee off, would you like me to ring and see if there's anything I can do or is it now dead and buried. The 12 o clock slot is still available


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 4, 2014)

Cheers Chris but it's dead and buried now, Andy and me are booked in for Royal Ashdown Forest on the way down instead so we'll catch up with everyone on Sunday evening for the festivities. Can you pm me your mobile number so we can arrange to meet up somewhere please.


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2014)

Forecast for Sunday is now 13 degrees. I was going to wear my thermals down, but not so sure now. RCP next day is forecast at 6 degrees.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 5, 2014)

richart said:



			Forecast for Sunday is now 13 degrees. I was going to wear my thermals down, but not so sure now. RCP next day is forecast at 6 degrees.
		
Click to expand...

You will still need your thermals on Sunday mate.
Littlestone is every bit a moonscape as RCP is, and if the wind is whipping across there you will feel it.
Take your old Uncle Roberts advice


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			You will still need your thermals on Sunday mate.
Littlestone is every bit a moonscape as RCP is, and if the wind is whipping across there you will feel it.
Take your old Uncle Roberts advice
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, Littlestone members will tell you that they have their own microclimate there, the rainfall is the lowest in he county and I wouldn't say it's as bad as RCP whenever I've played it, for me RCP can be brutal!


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2014)

chrisd said:



			To be fair, Littlestone members will tell you that they have their own microclimate there, the rainfall is the lowest in he county and I wouldn't say it's as bad as RCP whenever I've played it, for me RCP can be brutal!
		
Click to expand...

 Whose idea was it to play a brutal course in December.:angry:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2014)

richart said:



			Whose idea was it to play a brutal course in December.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

That flippin eejit Oddsocks started it all off, and more to the point, how did I get lumbered with sorting it??


----------

